# what does it all mean? is it all over for us?



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all i have just been for another scan day 11 of starting IUI treatment up to 150 now as scan on Monday reveled that follicles were not growing enough, and not producing enough, anyway just got back from scan and cannot see my Left ovary AGAIN, so do not know how many follicles are there, nurse just told me there can't be any otherwise she would of seen it, even though there were 4 in there Monday, only 1 over 9mm in the right the other 2 are 5.4 and 4.6 (i think) when i asked what Will happen now the nurse and doc just said to take the jabs until Monday and wait and see for another scan Monday morning at 9am, they wold not say much more, so I'm gutted, what does it mean, will they stop the IUI, also my lining is only 5.2 which has always been really thin for years as my levels are so low, can someone advise please, I'm getting stressed and also is there anything else i can do to get these buggers growing?    please help thanks


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hiya Georges,

Please don't worry too much - I know thats easier said than done - my follies changed sizes quite dramatically towards the end so you never know what will happen. I am taking the usual supplements inc. Co-enzyme Q10, selenium, zinc and arginine which are supposed to help, as well as the good old hot water bottle at night  

With respect to your lining, I was basted on Tues with only a 5.2 lining and should have been 8 but cons said that he has had BFPs from lining as thin as 3

all the best  - and keep your pecker up

frani xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I cant believe that nurse!!
My left ovary hides too, I didnt realize but they move around! When this happens my sonographer does an external ultra sound scan and she can see left one perfectly!
The nurse should have done this for you chick.

good luck


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi and thanks Frani and Kizzymouse, i came from there yesterday not knowing if i was coming or going    i am so worried, we have never been through this before and to be honest the clinic are not very good at coming forward with info, we have realised this   i have read about the lining on other threads being as thin as mine, but the nurse kept saying "oh this is not good" and she kept saying about my left ovary, i have a huge bowel always have and they know this, and she does as she's done about 10 of my scans, perhaps she was having a bad day, BUT SO WAS I.....  thanks anyway I'll try and keep chilled about it all, but it's so hard and my hubby's not handling it well either..... oh well roll on Monday and i have a cold to boot, came on me this morning..... I'm falling apart.... lost ovary's..... follicles dissapearing and a cold..... anyone would think I'm making it up    bye for now and thanks


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone, went to clinic yesterday and well i don't think they will be continuing with this cycle, the still could not see my left ovary and when i asked about an external ultrasound they looked at me as if i was telling them their job, i got really upset, anyway i have one follicle on the right at 10.3 and the next biggest is 7.5 the lining is better 6.5 so that's a good bit of news, but the nurse not my regular one told me not to count on anything  they told me to inject now 150 iu until Thursday and we have another scan at 8am on Thursday morning and if they are not big enough, then it's to stop and we have to wait until end January for the next cycle, i am so gutted   , It's so hard to keep positive when even the nurses and other staff are looking at you basically saying NO CHANCE  my family and DH are great but i am so gutted i can't stop crying and getting upset and i know it's not good for me but what more can i do anyone else been in the same situation it would be great to hear from you and thanks for all your help and advice i don't know what i would do without this forum


----------

